# Dealing with the grief and guilt after rehoming our dog



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

We've had our boy Marley since he was 8 weeks old, and he was 4 march just gone. Over the years he so used to me being home all the time ( ill health prevented me working and was lead to believe I'd be stuck like this ) , he was used to the kids going to school and my husband going off to work however I had an operation which has helped my issues and helped me get back to work 

We had to take the tough decision to re home as he just couldn't stand being left alone he would bark, wine howl, and sometimes have accidents even if we were gone for 1 hour, he hates even when we go food shopping. The kids are 12,13,15 so are usually out with friends etc, and my husband is out the house 10 hours a day, but I can't bare the grief and guilt I feel - please no judgmental comments about ' should have thought it when you got him ' our situation when we brought him into our family was very very different, and if we'd known the way our life would pan out we never would have got him in the first place as animals are precious to me. But his left a massive hole in my heart, I just feel a sense of guilt that he feels we abandoned him. His gone to a lovely lady with 3 boys who dote on him, but I just keep crying all the time, just can't get my head around it.

Will this feeling ever go away, some may find it extreme but the last time I felt pain this bad was when my mum passed suddenly 5 years ago.


----------



## Tucson (May 25, 2018)

Don't beat yourself up, you know he's in a home where he's loved and wanted so what's to feel guilty about. You did what's right for him and that's all anyone can expect from you. I have taken on several rehomes over the years and they've all had a great life, dogs live in the moment they don't sit and wonder what happened to their previous owner, they take love where it's offered.


----------



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

Its just hard, I sit here and think is he sitting at his new house wondering why we left him, and are we coming back - even typing this im crying because I can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dogs live very much in the moment; as long as the home that he’s in is a happy one, he will be happy. 

You did the right thing putting his needs first. Separation issues need perseverance and sometimes a big commitment, and if he was suffering in the meantime and you couldn’t help him, then you have to focus on the fact that you put his happiness first and foremost. That’s what good guardians do.

I think it’s you who will be suffering far more than he is; you need to be kind to yourself.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Carrie Parsons said:


> Its just hard, I sit here and think is he sitting at his new house wondering why we left him, and are we coming back - even typing this im crying because I can't stop thinking about it


He's a dog, not a human. Dogs are more inclined to live in the moment they're in at the time. He won't be grieving for you in the way you are for him. He won't have forgotten you, but as all his needs are met in his new home he's not likely to think about you or wonder where you are or why his life has changed.


----------



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

Kimmikins said:


> Dogs live very much in the moment; as long as the home that he's in is a happy one, he will be happy.
> 
> You did the right thing putting his needs first. Separation issues need perseverance and sometimes a big commitment, and if he was suffering in the meantime and you couldn't help him, then you have to focus on the fact that you put his happiness first and foremost. That's what good guardians do.
> 
> I think it's you who will be suffering far more than he is; you need to be kind to yourself.


Im definitely suffering more, and for my own selfish reasons I want him home. But I know for his sake as long as his happy in his new home its where he should stay - we know its our fault he couldn't handle being away from us I was always home with him, but ill health was the reason I was at home. That was set to be a long term thing and Marley was my little companion - my 24/7 shadow and thats why I'm struggling x


----------



## Bebe1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh I so feel for you . You obviously love him very much but you did what you thought was the best for Marley and hes happy in a new home with people who care about him, some dogs never get that. Hes young enough to adapt but even older dogs do. 
I totally understand why you rehomed him. Separation anxiety is the hardest thing to treat and Im going through this right now with my dog, his is severe and he cant be left even for 5 minutes. Its having a massive impact on my life and causing huge arguments and problems with my wider family and my Daughter who has a 3 year old ,and says Im a bad Grandmother and that Im putting my dog before my Grandson because we can never go out because of my dog. 

But my dog is a rescue and has had 5 homes already at aged 6 and I cant rehome him, ( I have thought about it) If he had been here since a puppy and not had such an unstable life, trust me, I would do, because its SO hard living like this. Dont beat yourself up, some dogs have never had good lives, yours has and still is now. You have nothing to feel guilty about, you made a decision based on what you thought was best for Marley, and it was the right one .


----------



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

Bebe1 said:


> Oh I so feel for you . You obviously love him very much but you did what you thought was the best for Marley and hes happy in a new home with people who care about him, some dogs never get that. Hes young enough to adapt but even older dogs do.
> I totally understand why you rehomed him. Separation anxiety is the hardest thing to treat and Im going through this right now with my dog, his is severe and he cant be left even for 5 minutes. Its having a massive impact on my life and causing huge arguments and problems with my wider family and my Daughter who has a 3 year old ,and says Im a bad Grandmother and that Im putting my dog before my Grandson because we can never go out because of my dog.
> 
> But my dog is a rescue and has had 5 homes already at aged 6 and I cant rehome him, ( I have thought about it) If he had been here since a puppy and not had such an unstable life, trust me, I would do, because its SO hard living like this. Dont beat yourself up, some dogs have never had good lives, yours has and still is now. You have nothing to feel guilty about, you made a decision based on what you thought was best for Marley, and it was the right one .


Thats the problem we had, could never have family days out because he wouldn't stay home without the drama he caused, its also not fair on my neighbours to put up with it. So we usually had to get 1 of the older 2 kids to stay home with him, and then do a different day out with them, its just not fair on them or Marley to keep doing that. Thats what I have in mind that his only 4 so plenty young enough to adapt to a new life and family - the lady messaged me this morning that took him in and said he was fine last night, been playing with the boys before school this morning - and is now snuggled on the sofa with her ( he loved that with us ) and hasn't pined or wined for us. Which helps to know. Its definitely me worrying more than him, just under estimated how heart breaking it would be letting him go ... its nice to read messages of people agreeing i've done the right thing as I feel awful for doing it x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My friend had to re-home her dog quite a few years ago due to her landlord. 

She contacted the breed rescue and they offered him a place.

She cried her eyes out dropping him off. The rescue who she took him to said this is they type of owner we like dogs coming from. Those who really care. I mean she really did and was heartbroken. 

This sounds like you. You really cared for Marley but your circumstances have changed and currently his needs cannot be met.

As people say separation anxiety isn't always a quick fix and it sounds like you have found him a loving home that cares for him just like you would.


----------



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> My friend had to re-home her dog quite a few years ago due to her landlord.
> 
> She contacted the breed rescue and they offered him a place.
> 
> ...


Crying my eyes out I definitely am! I have lost 2 cats from hit and run's and without coming across heartless as they were my babies I'm more upset about Marley! But I think having their ashes home with me is closure, but Marley is a different situation.

Thanks for the support you've all given this morning its really helped x


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

You have done what is best for the dog and that is all that matters. Life is not perfect, s**t happens, if we could all predict the future I am sure our lives would all be much smoother  as others have said dogs do not think about missing people etc, they actually don't really care provided their needs are met. I guarantee the dog is absolutely fine and you are the one that is struggling. Time is a good healer.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon. As has already been said, life throws things at us we can't always predict.
I think we all know that wretched feeling that is so difficult to bear and it seems to be all consuming when mixed with guilt. 

I had it a couple of years ago when my guinea pig died. He seemed perfectly healthy til he got a chest infection. I nursed him through for hours. He turned the corner. And then, stupidly, i put him back outside on grass far too soon. He went downhill within hours and died in my arms. And the sense of guilt was over whelming. If only this, if only that. That will sound trivial and silly to anyone that doesn't love guinea pigs but anyone that does will know that no two are the same. They are so individual.

Once you truly believe in your heart that you did the right thing, that feeling of utter despair should start to lift.



Do you think the lady who has marley might be able to give an update now and again? Maybe that would help, once you truly feel re assured in your heart that Marley is well settled and happy.

Take care xx


----------



## Carrie Parsons (Feb 22, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> I hope you feel better soon. As has already been said, life throws things at us we can't always predict.
> I think we all know that wretched feeling that is so difficult to bear and it seems to be all consuming when mixed with guilt.
> 
> I had it a couple of years ago when my guinea pig died. He seemed perfectly healthy til he got a chest infection. I nursed him through for hours. He turned the corner. And then, stupidly, i put him back outside on grass far too soon. He went downhill within hours and died in my arms. And the sense of guilt was over whelming. If only this, if only that. That will sound trivial and silly to anyone that doesn't love guinea pigs but anyone that does will know that no two are the same. They are so individual.
> ...


Oh no, I'm sorry. It doesn't matter wether the pet is a snake, guinea pig or a dog or whatever pet we may have, we love them and its not trivial for you. The lady has been kind enough to send me a photo and video of him and he seems happy, tail is wagging whilst his playing with the kids there. It helped seeing that this morning as he did genuinely seem happy. Its just eating at me that he might deep down be missing us, others have said dogs live in the moment which is hope is the case as he'll be happy then x


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That must help, to have that 'evidence' Yes, dogs definitely do live in the moment. Like small babies. As long as their needs are met, they are perfectly happy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry your having a hard time it sounds like you did the right thing. look after yourself like others say he will live in the moment. Seperation anxiety is so hard.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm sorry you had to rehome marley. It sounds like you made the best decision for him and hopefully he will continue to be happy in his new home. I can't imagine how heart wrenching it would be though so I don't blame you for being upset. I hope the new home can continue giving updates for a little while so you can see how he is getting on?


----------



## David Wilkinson (Jun 10, 2018)

I am a new member and a grief counsellor, when we are struggling with grief for a lost pet, this can put us back steps in the grief process we have experienced for a loved human, you can be sure you did the right thing for Marley, but has this put you back in a previous grieving process, you may have reached the acceptance process, and been in a place, where you were ok, but could have been put back to denial anger or despair, it's important to establish wherw you are in the grief process and take it from there, you will work through it and Iam happy to help if I can take care DW


----------



## Sadinct (Sep 3, 2018)

Tucson said:


> Don't beat yourself up, you know he's in a home where he's loved and wanted so what's to feel guilty about. You did what's right for him and that's all anyone can expect from you. I have taken on several rehomes over the years and they've all had a great life, dogs live in the moment they don't sit and wonder what happened to their previous owner, they take love where it's offered.


I am going thru this now. I rescued Sophie 3 years ago. I am home all day now because I have lupus and fibromyalgia. My lease is up on my house and the owner wants to move back her. All the places I could afford won't accept dogs. My Sophie had bad separation anxiety and cannot be left alone. She is the most gentle and living dog. 
Somehow I found a wonderful family. She will never be alone. She will be loved and spoiled. 
The grief is overwhelming . All I do is cry. She left yesterday. My head tells me I did the right thing but my heart is broken. 
I can't stop thinking she'll think we didn't love her or she'll be scared. 
The new family said we could come see her anytime but I don't think I could. 
I have list my best friend, my dad, my brother and my second mom in the last two years. But this, is just awful. I don't think I'll ever be the same.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sadinct said:


> I am going thru this now. I rescued Sophie 3 years ago. I am home all day now because I have lupus and fibromyalgia. My lease is up on my house and the owner wants to move back her. All the places I could afford won't accept dogs. My Sophie had bad separation anxiety and cannot be left alone. She is the most gentle and living dog.
> Somehow I found a wonderful family. She will never be alone. She will be loved and spoiled.
> The grief is overwhelming . All I do is cry. She left yesterday. My head tells me I did the right thing but my heart is broken.
> I can't stop thinking she'll think we didn't love her or she'll be scared.
> ...


Hello I didn't want to read and run sorry you are going through this what breed is she. Sometimes re homing is the only thing you can do can you speak to anyone about how upset you are ? The housing situation in this country makes me cross have you spoken with the council ?


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

We got Stanley at 6 months from a situation like yours. We sent videos and pics etc and they wished him happy birthday on his first and second, we’d still be happy to send things however we don’t want to make them sad etc as they stopped asking for them.
The grief and guilt must go away and get less painful. If it makes you feel better, ask if they can continue to send pics etc I’m sure they will oblige.
If it’s any condolence Stan was absolutely fine when he arrived. He settled right in, I think others are right when they say dogs live in the moment and don’t wonder why you left etc 
It’s much braver to do what’s right for the dog than what’s right for you. Try and be gentle on yourself. He’s not gone forever or dead, he’s still here enjoying life and being a happy carefree dog. 
I know people who even meet up with the previous owners, you have a lot of possibilities to see him and hear from him etc so whilst it’s really hard in these first few months or however long think about this, it will get easier and you may not need as much reassurance from his new owners etc  don’t be hard on yourself


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Sadinct said:


> I am going thru this now. I rescued Sophie 3 years ago. I am home all day now because I have lupus and fibromyalgia. My lease is up on my house and the owner wants to move back her. All the places I could afford won't accept dogs. My Sophie had bad separation anxiety and cannot be left alone. She is the most gentle and living dog.
> Somehow I found a wonderful family. She will never be alone. She will be loved and spoiled.
> The grief is overwhelming . All I do is cry. She left yesterday. My head tells me I did the right thing but my heart is broken.
> I can't stop thinking she'll think we didn't love her or she'll be scared.
> ...


Hope this helps you a little


----------



## sheenicorn (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m currently going through the heartbreaking process of re homing my beloved dog Dexter. I’ve been crying my eyes out everyday since setting the meet up date with his owner to be. The guilt and sadness is truly overwhelming, I haven’t felt this level of heartbreak before and I’m really struggling. I made the decision to re home Dexter due to circumstancal changes in our life and the realisation I can’t give him the quality life he deserves. The true struggle is how strong our bond is, he’s a really happy dog but he demands more attention and exercise I can give him, he’s happy but I feel like he needs more. I wish I could be that person- I feel like I’ve failed him. I know it’s probably the right thing to do for him but I can’t help feel scared of making a huge mistake. I love him so much and I know he loves me, he’s just turned 5 and still has a lot of life to live, this new home sounds so perfect for him but I just feel like I’m abandoning him. I feel people here have gone through the same awful experience, does it get easier? Is your dog much happier, did they miss you? It’s comforting to hear some of the responses, and how dogs live in the moment, but when you love your dog so much it’s hard to to see clearly.


----------



## Adse (Oct 8, 2018)

Carrie Parsons said:


> We've had our boy Marley since he was 8 weeks old, and he was 4 march just gone. Over the years he so used to me being home all the time ( ill health prevented me working and was lead to believe I'd be stuck like this ) , he was used to the kids going to school and my husband going off to work however I had an operation which has helped my issues and helped me get back to work
> 
> We had to take the tough decision to re home as he just couldn't stand being left alone he would bark, wine howl, and sometimes have accidents even if we were gone for 1 hour, he hates even when we go food shopping. The kids are 12,13,15 so are usually out with friends etc, and my husband is out the house 10 hours a day, but I can't bare the grief and guilt I feel - please no judgmental comments about ' should have thought it when you got him ' our situation when we brought him into our family was very very different, and if we'd known the way our life would pan out we never would have got him in the first place as animals are precious to me. But his left a massive hole in my heart, I just feel a sense of guilt that he feels we abandoned him. His gone to a lovely lady with 3 boys who dote on him, but I just keep crying all the time, just can't get my head around it.
> 
> Will this feeling ever go away, some may find it extreme but the last time I felt pain this bad was when my mum passed suddenly 5 years ago.





Carrie Parsons said:


> We've had our boy Marley since he was 8 weeks old, and he was 4 march just gone. Over the years he so used to me being home all the time ( ill health prevented me working and was lead to believe I'd be stuck like this ) , he was used to the kids going to school and my husband going off to work however I had an operation which has helped my issues and helped me get back to work
> 
> We had to take the tough decision to re home as he just couldn't stand being left alone he would bark, wine howl, and sometimes have accidents even if we were gone for 1 hour, he hates even when we go food shopping. The kids are 12,13,15 so are usually out with friends etc, and my husband is out the house 10 hours a day, but I can't bare the grief and guilt I feel - please no judgmental comments about ' should have thought it when you got him ' our situation when we brought him into our family was very very different, and if we'd known the way our life would pan out we never would have got him in the first place as animals are precious to me. But his left a massive hole in my heart, I just feel a sense of guilt that he feels we abandoned him. His gone to a lovely lady with 3 boys who dote on him, but I just keep crying all the time, just can't get my head around it.
> 
> Will this feeling ever go away, some may find it extreme but the last time I felt pain this bad was when my mum passed suddenly 5 years ago.


I'm sorry for your loss Carrie. How are you doing now that a couple of months have passed?

I'm experiencing the same grief at the moment. I literally just said goodbye to my dog of 8 years, Mulla an hour and a half ago. After a couple of years of deliberation and consideration I decided the best thing for her was to find her a home where she will get the love and attention she deserves and needs. I'm a shiftworker and overnight worker and due to conflict with neighbors and council over her night barking, for the past two years I've had to keep her indoors while Im on nights. It's so unfair on her and I have felt terrible about it. My level of activity has also dropped since a health issue surfaced in 2015 and a couple of other reasons, including the nature of my work. Argh I feel like I'm just vomiting up poor excuses here, I'm just not good enough for her, I know I can't be the human she needs me to be.

I found a private rehoming organization who first foster her to assess her needs and abilities and then trial her with a new home for 3 weeks before cementing the new home. I wrote out a full profile on her personality, interactions, likes/dislikes, commands, health, needs and asked at the end of the letter if the new owners are comfortable to update me with a picture or something reassuring and sent that along with the foster carer who was very grateful for the information. Hopefully an update will help me deal with this sadness and loss. If I knew she was happy and in a nice home then that would relieve some of my self-condemnation I think.

I'm just absolutely heartbroken and feel so numb and devastated, like I completely failed her. The look in her eyes as she went into the foster carer's car I will never forget. I don't recall ever feeling like this before in all my 31 years. I've run out of tears, does this pain ease over time? Praying that God will put her somewhere nice and give her the things she needs in an owner.


----------



## Adse (Oct 8, 2018)

sheenicorn said:


> I'm currently going through the heartbreaking process of re homing my beloved dog Dexter. I've been crying my eyes out everyday since setting the meet up date with his owner to be. The guilt and sadness is truly overwhelming, I haven't felt this level of heartbreak before and I'm really struggling. I made the decision to re home Dexter due to circumstancal changes in our life and the realisation I can't give him the quality life he deserves. The true struggle is how strong our bond is, he's a really happy dog but he demands more attention and exercise I can give him, he's happy but I feel like he needs more. I wish I could be that person- I feel like I've failed him. I know it's probably the right thing to do for him but I can't help feel scared of making a huge mistake. I love him so much and I know he loves me, he's just turned 5 and still has a lot of life to live, this new home sounds so perfect for him but I just feel like I'm abandoning him. I feel people here have gone through the same awful experience, does it get easier? Is your dog much happier, did they miss you? It's comforting to hear some of the responses, and how dogs live in the moment, but when you love your dog so much it's hard to to see clearly.


How are you feeling now?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My Aunt had a GSD Arthur who had to be pts due to old age and hip displasia. He got to the point where he physically couldn't get up, he collapsed outside and she used a wheelbarrow to get him back inside, we sent for the vet.

My Aunt rehomed a cocker spaniel from the Dogs Trust however a year later my Aunt became very ill, I assumed I would be Zak's owner but my Staffie was too boisterous and playful for him and we felt it best to let the Dogs Trust find a suitable home for him. They did and I met his new owners, they were perfect and he was happy that was in 2011, I still think about him today and I still question myself, did I try hard enough, could I have done more to help the dogs get along. I did say at the time that if Zak became a sticky dog (one that was difficult to rehome) I would like to work with their behaviourists to help the dogs get along. I was told that it was possible that the dogs could co-exist together but that does not mean they will be happy to live together and that a new home for Zak would mean both dogs would be happy.

We got a puppy last year with no issues with either of my dogs, so again this made me start to think about Zak and whether I did enough. Unfortunately we lost Duke December last year.

Sometimes it is necessary to rehome dogs due to unforeseen circumstances and this is done in the best interests of the dogs. Whilst some people do rehome dogs for trivial reasons, not all owners are callous and even those owners who lose interest in the dog, because they haven't given it enough thought before getting a dog and all the hard work that is involved, it is better for the dog to be rehomed with a loving family.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Adse said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Carrie. How are you doing now that a couple of months have passed?
> 
> I'm experiencing the same grief at the moment. I literally just said goodbye to my dog of 8 years, Mulla an hour and a half ago. After a couple of years of deliberation and consideration I decided the best thing for her was to find her a home where she will get the love and attention she deserves and needs. I'm a shiftworker and overnight worker and due to conflict with neighbors and council over her night barking, for the past two years I've had to keep her indoors while Im on nights. It's so unfair on her and I have felt terrible about it. My level of activity has also dropped since a health issue surfaced in 2015 and a couple of other reasons, including the nature of my work. Argh I feel like I'm just vomiting up poor excuses here, I'm just not good enough for her, I know I can't be the human she needs me to be.
> 
> ...


hope your ok sounds like you have done what you can. We took on our girl when her last owner circumstances changed and she has been an amazing gift to us. I am grateful to her old owner for giving her and us the opportunity to have her.


----------



## Cheryl Graham (Jan 28, 2019)

Tucson said:


> Don't beat yourself up, you know he's in a home where he's loved and wanted so what's to feel guilty about. You did what's right for him and that's all anyone can expect from you. I have taken on several rehomes over the years and they've all had a great life, dogs live in the moment they don't sit and wonder what happened to their previous owner, they take love where it's offered.





Carrie Parsons said:


> We've had our boy Marley since he was 8 weeks old, and he was 4 march just gone. Over the years he so used to me being home all the time ( ill health prevented me working and was lead to believe I'd be stuck like this ) , he was used to the kids going to school and my husband going off to work however I had an operation which has helped my issues and helped me get back to work
> 
> We had to take the tough decision to re home as he just couldn't stand being left alone he would bark, wine howl, and sometimes have accidents even if we were gone for 1 hour, he hates even when we go food shopping. The kids are 12,13,15 so are usually out with friends etc, and my husband is out the house 10 hours a day, but I can't bare the grief and guilt I feel - please no judgmental comments about ' should have thought it when you got him ' our situation when we brought him into our family was very very different, and if we'd known the way our life would pan out we never would have got him in the first place as animals are precious to me. But his left a massive hole in my heart, I just feel a sense of guilt that he feels we abandoned him. His gone to a lovely lady with 3 boys who dote on him, but I just keep crying all the time, just can't get my head around it.
> 
> Will this feeling ever go away, some may find it extreme but the last time I felt pain this bad was when my mum passed suddenly 5 years ago.


Hi 


Carrie Parsons said:


> We've had our boy Marley since he was 8 weeks old, and he was 4 march just gone. Over the years he so used to me being home all the time ( ill health prevented me working and was lead to believe I'd be stuck like this ) , he was used to the kids going to school and my husband going off to work however I had an operation which has helped my issues and helped me get back to work
> 
> We had to take the tough decision to re home as he just couldn't stand being left alone he would bark, wine howl, and sometimes have accidents even if we were gone for 1 hour, he hates even when we go food shopping. The kids are 12,13,15 so are usually out with friends etc, and my husband is out the house 10 hours a day, but I can't bare the grief and guilt I feel - please no judgmental comments about ' should have thought it when you got him ' our situation when we brought him into our family was very very different, and if we'd known the way our life would pan out we never would have got him in the first place as animals are precious to me. But his left a massive hole in my heart, I just feel a sense of guilt that he feels we abandoned him. His gone to a lovely lady with 3 boys who dote on him, but I just keep crying all the time, just can't get my head around it.
> 
> Will this feeling ever go away, some may find it extreme but the last time I felt pain this bad was when my mum passed suddenly 5 years ago.


Hi Carrie, I'm in the same situation as you. Wondering how you are doing now and how Marley is?


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

This was back in October 2018 so hopefully as Carrie has not come back since then time has made her situation a lot better.

Hopefully your situation will improve soon too.


----------



## Woah (Dec 24, 2018)

You did what you believe was best for him and that is TRUE love.
You need to stop feeling guilty , because you don’t deserve to feel guilty. Just remind yourself You were a good owner and in being so have placed him in new safe loving hands so that he can fulfil the rest of his life. Now it’s time for you to fulfil yours with new exciting prospects with renewed health and opportunities (like your work) that can come your way. Try to remember that as others have posted here, dogs live in the moment. That doesn’t mean he has Forgotten you but that he will be ‘over it’ before the human, and taking on life each day as it comes. I think we humans could all benefit from this doggy way of thinking. All the best to you x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Old thread:Locktopic


----------

